# carter carb setting



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm rebuilding a Carter ND carb. Does anyone know what the setting is for the inlet lever control? Is there a gauge I need? Thanks Bruce


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Found this on Google, it may help.*

#5 06-07-2008, 01:10 AM 
Andrew Mackey 
Sponsor Join Date: Nov 2004
Location: Rockaway, New Jersey USA
Posts: 6,114 
Thanks: 509
Thanked 2,138 Times in 1,345 Posts 

Re: Need rebuild kit for carter model N carburetor 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before you rebuild the carb, look for the following: 1) remove the fuel bowl, and clean the assembly with a good carb cleaner, such as Berkbile 2+2. Remove the float and shake it. You should hear nothing, and the float should be empty. If there is liquid in the float, it is NFG, and needs to be replaced. 2) With the float, needle and seat installed, turn the carb body upside down. Note the position of the float assembly. The seam in the float must be exactly parallel to the flange face for the fuel bowl mount. If it is tipped toward the flange, the fuel level is set too high, and the engine will flood easily. 3) While the carb is upside down, blow air thru the fuel inlet hose or pipe, with your mouth (NOT AN AIRLINE!). The seat should be a tight fit, with no leakage. 4) Is your N the type with an adjustible high speed needle (large adjuster knob in center of the top of the carb), or is it non-adjustable (brass screw in center top of the carb, nearly flush with the carb casting)? Set idle screw 1 turn out from lightly bottomed, and the main jet setting 1&1/2 turns out. Start engine, and warm thoroughly. Open throttle, and set main jet so that the engine runs its best, then back out 1/8th of a turn. Then adjust idle mixture so that the engine runs best. Re-check high speed setting. Do not set idle speed too low. The Ns will load up if the engine is idled too slow, due to the design of the carb body. I have a REO 45 degree cast iron engine, that I can idle down to about 100 RPM. It will run there all day, until I open the throttle! To get proper throttle response, the engine has to be idling around 6 to 700 RPM minimum. The only adjustment on the non-adjustable N is the idle speed and the idle mixture. The main jet oriface is pre set, depending on the size of the predrilled passages in the needle assembly to get the mixture right. Especially on the non adjuster type, fuel level is critical to carb operation.
Andrew


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

*carter carb*

ggb715, My carb is a diaphram type carb. (no bowl or float). Bruce


----------



## ggb715 (Aug 28, 2008)

Try this site: http://store.chainsawr.com/blogs/tu...djustment-and-tuning-of-a-chainsaw-carburetor


----------

